# What ohiotuber said-1st fish, new rod



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Mike, I couldn't steal your title, but i broke in a new Sage as well. Unlike you, i BOUGHT mine last summer for my annual visit to Alaska. It's a 4 piece, 8 weight, pack rod. Alas i spent both weeks on the ocean this year, and the long rod saw no action. 

Anyway after reviewing your post, i decided i'd try a new rod and get a picture of the first one landed. The fish gods were on my side cause my buddy landed a couple of skippers before i got my first fish of the day to hand. While not a hog, certainly it's a respectable catch. It was released like 99% of my steelhead are. Try and bring your camera next time.   

tight lines, AJ Johnson III


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

nice fish not large but respectable congrats


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

:B WOW what a beautiful fish! way to go.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

AJ,
Beautiful fish!...Has a trend been started in "breaking in" new Sage flyrods? 
I HAVE asked Santa for a Pentax WP (waterproof), so I'm hoping! We need to get together...I have family in Loveland, just north of Cinci, plus I fish the Lake Erie tribs, so keep in touch..I'm sure my email is in my profile..if not, PM me & I'll provide it.
Mike


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm off this Sunday and Monday and thinking about heading up. Weather looks to be below freezing, so i'm still not sure of it happening.

Steelhead are beautiful fish, thanks all for the nice comments. My email is in my profile as well. Big hint it's my login at sbcglobal.net...

tight lines, AJ


----------

